# need help to make more power!



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

I need to make my 280zx N/A faster on the straight and through the twisty bits, while retaining stock bottom end. I am going for overall performance, not an all out power car that can't be drivern on a road

I am thinking about the following mods so far:
-MSA Performance Camshaft, Stage II, 70-83 Z/ZX Non Turbo.
-Performance rocker arms, valve springs and lash pads.
-60mm throtle body.
-K&N pod filter + cold air induction.
-HPC coated MSA 3-2-1 headers
-full 2.5'' exhaust with high flow cat
-MSD or Crane Cams ignition
-upgraded fuel system
-5 puck brass button clutch + heavy duty pressure plate
-removal of AC
-Tokico Springs + shocks
-MSA sway bar set (1" front 7/8" rear)
-17x7" wheels with 225/40/17 yokohama A539's

Is this a good combination for a car that is going to be daily driven but driven hard, my car has the 5spd man and r200 diff (3.7:1). 

I would just like your thoughts on this setup and if you have any suggestions, please let me know. 

Thanks :cheers:


----------



## NissanMuscle (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats a good setup. A very good one. BUT you should go with a 65mm throttle body. Thats what I did to mine.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

NissanMuscle said:


> Thats a good setup. A very good one. BUT you should go with a 65mm throttle body. Thats what I did to mine.


Where did you attain the 65mm throttle body and how much was it?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

nissan_280zx said:


> Where did you attain the 65mm throttle body and how much was it?


have you checked stillen?


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

what car is the T/B from?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

nissan_280zx said:


> I need to make my 280zx N/A faster on the straight and through the twisty bits, while retaining stock bottom end. I am going for overall performance, not an all out power car that can't be drivern on a road
> 
> I am thinking about the following mods so far:
> -MSA Performance Camshaft, Stage II, 70-83 Z/ZX Non Turbo.
> ...


I would run the JWT ECU converison system, turns your flapper door MAF to a hot wire and sequntial/batch fire operation, gives you a lot more power, and better driveablitly. THe flapper MAF is killer restrictive and doesnt idle well with cams.

Mike

Mike


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> I would run the JWT ECU converison system


I went to the JWT but they only make a ECU for the turbo but i am only running the non turbo.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

nissan_280zx said:


> I went to the JWT but they only make a ECU for the turbo but i am only running the non turbo.


you want p/n E280U-TMU4F but with a NA program, they can do it.

Mike


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> you want p/n E280U-TMU4F but with a NA program, they can do it.
> 
> Mike


Thanks Mike :cheers: , I have contacted JWT about this and am waiting for a reply from them. :thumbup:


----------



## Garrett76zt (Jan 22, 2004)

If you are really looking for some power, I wouldn't waste money on cams, headers, etc. for the N/A motor. You could probably find a rusted zx turbo car with a good drivetrain for around $500-600. take out everything you need, and part the rest out, i.e. T-tops, seats, dash,etc., and make some money back. Completely stock, the L28et will make as much if not more than a well modified N/A motor.

All in all it cost me about $500 to transplant an '82 turbo motor into my '76 280z. I ran everything stock including 7 psi boost and the car ran 14.9 with pretty poor 60' times. Next time out, I had 3" exhaust, 60mm TB and 11 psi and it ran 13.9 with a 60' that could have been better. The car should run low 13's with an Intercooler and a little more boost.

The potential of the L28et is easily overlooked, yet they are so cheap to come by!

Anyways, sorry to preach, that's just my opinion

Garrett


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Garrett76zt said:


> Anyways, sorry to preach, that's just my opinion
> Garrett


Thanks Garrett76zt :cheers: , i will have a look to see if i can find a L28et anywhere but there are not to many down here in my area of OZ, but sounds like a good idea.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Garrett76zt said:


> If you are really looking for some power, I wouldn't waste money on cams, headers, etc. for the N/A motor. You could probably find a rusted zx turbo car with a good drivetrain for around $500-600. take out everything you need, and part the rest out, i.e. T-tops, seats, dash,etc., and make some money back. Completely stock, the L28et will make as much if not more than a well modified N/A motor.
> 
> All in all it cost me about $500 to transplant an '82 turbo motor into my '76 280z. I ran everything stock including 7 psi boost and the car ran 14.9 with pretty poor 60' times. Next time out, I had 3" exhaust, 60mm TB and 11 psi and it ran 13.9 with a 60' that could have been better. The car should run low 13's with an Intercooler and a little more boost.
> 
> ...


Thats another idea, ther L28 can produce as much as 900 hp if built right.

Mike


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

No.. they can be built up to about 600 HP...
anything more requires internal work.. LOTS OF WORK AND MONEY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


getting about 400 HP alone will cost nearly $5,000 ontop of the engine


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

you forgot to add port and polishing the heads... most of your power is going to come from your heads... get them port and polished and youll notice the diffrence right away...


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> No.. they can be built up to about 600 HP...
> anything more requires internal work.. LOTS OF WORK AND MONEY $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> 
> getting about 400 HP alone will cost nearly $5,000 ontop of the engine


No my friend built an L28 with 998 hp at the crank when he worked at Electromotive in the 80's and it still used a stock block and crank. It was driven in IMSA GTO compititon and these parts held up fine. This is with a lame TO4B old school turbo as well.

Mike


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> No my friend built an L28 with 998 hp at the crank when he worked at Electromotive in the 80's and it still used a stock block and crank.


Holy shit!
I am only hoping to make half as much power as that when I:
-port + polish
-forged pistons
-performance cams
-turbo + 'cooler :thumbup: 

one day i will get there.
By the way, how long did it take him to kill the engine with that much power?


----------

